# Bocce ball set - where to buy on Maui?



## Fletcher921 (May 10, 2010)

I have tried both Costco and Walmart - any other ideas???

Thanks!


----------



## LisaRex (May 10, 2010)

Kihei Sporting Goods Inc 
1993 S Kihei Rd Ste 7
Kihei,HI96753-7820 (map) 

(808) 879-2929


Maui Sporting Goods 
92 N Market St Ste A
Wailuku,HI96793-3701 (map) 

(808) 244-0011
www.mauisportinggoods.com 

Good luck!


----------



## curtbrown (May 13, 2010)

eBay has some good deals if you can wait for shipping.


----------



## BevL (May 13, 2010)

curtbrown said:


> eBay has some good deals if you can wait for shipping.



Looks like he's leaving Friday, so probably not.


----------



## BevL (May 13, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> Kihei Sporting Goods Inc
> 1993 S Kihei Rd Ste 7
> Kihei,HI96753-7820 (map)
> 
> ...



The link doesn't actually go to that store's website.


----------



## BevL (May 13, 2010)

There's a K-Mart on Maui when I checked their website.  They show bocce balls online.  Maybe worth a call.


424 Dairy Road
Kahului, HI 96732, United States
(808) 871-8553


----------



## Fletcher921 (May 13, 2010)

Thank you - shipping _is_ a problem though - lots of places won't ship to Maui!  The ones that do ship - are very exp due to how heavy the balls are.

I did find that Sports Authority in Kahului  has them in stock.

Thanks!


----------



## LisaRex (May 13, 2010)

Fletcher921 said:


> I did find that Sports Authority in Kahului  has them in stock.



Good to know. Enjoy your vacation!


----------

